# Dont let Your Guard Down Even for One Night



## 100734 (Aug 28, 2006)

Just returned from eight weeks touring Italy Switzerland and France. Great time but took all the usual precautions. Double locked the doors at night made sure all valuables where out of sight only parked on camp sites etc etc.
Returning to Calais Wed and had a call from friends saying they where at Bal Parc did we fancy meeting up for a drink and a meal out. 
Never one to miss the opportunity for a glass of red and a yarn yes was the immediate answer.
Diverted into Bal Park (approx 20 miles from calais) been in their before and its a nice overnight in the hotel car park with use of all facilities.

Met up with our friends had a nice meal in the hotel back for coffee and the bed. Great day 

So far.

Seven next morning wake up to find the Rvs door wide open and that I had been relieved of the Lap top, video, digital camera, my wallet and the wifes purse.

Woke our friends up (caravan) to find that they had also been done and our other friends european M/H door was open as well. Not one us heard a thing.

So besides the inconvenience what did we learn from it. Well we all agreed because we had all met up we dropped our guard and had not taken the precautions we would of had we been on our own.

My laptop I had left on display in the screen and I had not bothered putting the dead bolt across just relied on the door lock. (very easily by passed as the French police showed me.) Left the step out (I usually switch it off at night so if the door is opened theres a good chance you will be woken by the step operating.

I have been travelling round europe in boats and m/hs for 20 odd years and felt that I always acted prudently and that Iwas reasonably street wise. Goes to show you cant relax or let your guard down ever, even when your with a group and you think your as good as home.

Oh yes by the way

I wasn't gassed I just slept through it and so did my friend in his caravan who has always proclaimed that he is a light sleeper and would wake up at a pin dropping.

Be careful out there people want your belongings and money


Dave


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Oh dave.......what a bummer. What can we say  .

Nice to hear that you are not adding to the "gassing" rubbish :roll: .


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Dantill

What a terrible ending to your trip. Am glad to hear that neither yourself or any of your friends were physically harmed but I'm sure everyone was very upset by the incident.

Take care and thanks for the warning.

Regards

Arizona


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Dave,

Sorry to hear of your recent theft no doubt those responsible are those who use to be housed in Sangatte?

As a potential RV purchaser could you give a little more information on how they gained entry, just trying to work out if American RV's are easy or hard to break into?

If you don't want to broadcast the means perhaps you could PM me?


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

So sorry about the thefts - it is not just the items, I would be upset about the photos and data on my equipment, not to mention the terrifying thought of strangers entering the van. Relieved you were not hurt. I had my credit card details stolen recently - still don't know how. 

Why do we have to put up with these scumbags? I desperately want a motorhome (although I'm being put off by all these horror strories of late) but going out and stealing one just doesn't seem to figure in my plans to get one.

However, jumping to conclusions about who it may have been - not good. There are bad apples in every barrel - pity we cannot squash them into something useful, like compost!

Autumn


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Dantill. Did no-one put their vehicle alarm on at night?

I have always used the alarm at night and put the wallets/money in the safe.

Glad your ok though.

Johnny F


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Autumn said:


> I desperately want a motorhome (although I'm being put off by all these horror strories of late)
> Autumn


Of course it is NOT the intension of posters to put anyone off of owning or enjoying a Motorhome.

The fact is that in the "bigger picture" of crime thefts from motorhomes, assaults on owners of motorhomes, gassing :wink: ?, etc etc etc are so minimal that they do not figure in separate crime figures.....or whatever. I would think that you stand more chance of getting robbed on say Hampstead High Street than robbed while wild camping alone on Dartmoor.

Motorhomer's/Carvaner's do love a bit of "Drama"........... :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

MicknPat said:


> no doubt those responsible are those who use to be housed in Sangatte


You & mauramac should get together to see if there are any Irish pikeys living in Sangatte. I'm sure it would be quite easy to make a connection & blame both elements at once with no evidence.

Dougie.


----------



## 100734 (Aug 28, 2006)

Detourer said:


> Autumn said:
> 
> 
> > I desperately want a motorhome (although I'm being put off by all these horror strories of late)
> ...


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Dantill said:


> Please don't be put off. We let our guard down as I explained


Dave,

This must have been horrible when you woke & discovered you'd been done over. As you say though, it's probably better than discovering at the time and confronting, which may have led to injury.

You're obviously an aware person, and will most likely be somewhat beating yourself up over dropping your guard - I know I would.

It strikes me that there are parallels between this situation and little Maddy McCann, in respect of letting one's guard down - it can happen easily despite best efforts or intentions. That's why I've been dismayed at how venomously critical people have been of her parents, whereas in fact we're all human.

Dougie.


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

asprn said:


> Dave,It strikes me that there are parallels between this situation and little Maddy McCann, in respect of letting one's guard down - it can happen easily despite best efforts or intentions. That's why I've been dismayed at how venomously critical people have been of her parents, whereas in fact we're all human.
> Dougie.


1. Forgetting to lock a door after a glass of wine..
2. Leaving young children alone at night and going out for a glass of wine.

Sorry, I don't see the parallel.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

My Great Dane doesn't drink and we were still done over in a cramped caravan.

Our door was forced while we slept  

Worst part of the hole ordeal is Bruno has a permenant cough since this bl**dy incident.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

jimjam said:


> Sorry, I don't see the parallel.


Hi Dave,

Fair enough.

Dougie.


----------

